# Tour of Long Beach andBike Festival



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone going or riding this? IT is basically 2 30 mile laps on a pretty much flat course. The festival is usually a blast also.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow. We have a group of about 25 riders riding from anaheim to the event. One of the guys did it two years ago and he said it was a blast.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I will be wearing 24 hour Fitness Jersey with several other team mates. If you see us come say hi! Going today at 4:30 to pick up registration packet.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Back from the headwind from hell ride boys and girls! Completed my 2 30 mile laps that included a 10 mile a stretch in to a 15-20 mph headwind with gusts to 30. Overall a well organized ride except for the little CX route they included on each lap. Most people did not know how to handle this and tried to dismount unsuccessfully in the sandy soil with predictable results! They gave everyone a free beer and a nice medal at the end though!


----------

